# Best food for new puppy



## nycmike

Hello, I have 6 weeks left for the arrival of my new babies. I am researching foods and treats and I have seen a few different suggestions for food but mainly for older doggies. Can you guys suggest best food for 12 week old Maltese pups. Best protein/fat ratio for growing little ones. Thank you...


----------



## LJSquishy

Many of the higher quality grain-free dry kibble is for all life stages. Two of the top dry kibbles are Orijen and Acana grain-free. Orijen has more protein and some Maltese do not tolerate quite that much protein, while others do great on it. Any food that you can purchase at a grocery store or Petsmart is not very high quality. Petco does carry a *few* good brands, but specialty pet supply stores will carry the better brands. Another option is to purchase food online, several members here use this method.

If you are more interested in homecooking or dehydrated raw foods, I don't have any experience with either of those, but there are members here who do that will be able to give you tips on brands, etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

This is a question (like grooming products) where you will get a ton of different answers and there is no right or wrong answer (unless it is a poor quality dog food  )

Congrats on your new puppies, btw! 

I feed mine Nature's Variety Prairie, both puppies and adults. It's formulated for all stages of life so I don't need to give my pups and adults separate food.


----------



## nycmike

Thanks guys.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Not ALL the Petsmart foods are terrible. They do carry Blue, Wellness, and Castor and Pollux. Granted, pretty much everything else is junk.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

I feed my fluffs Wellness


----------



## missiek

I feed my puppies Wellness Puppy and am integrating Dr. Harveys as well. We have tried Blue Buffalo before but the malts weren't too thrilled about it.


----------



## LJSquishy

08chrissy08 said:


> Not ALL the Petsmart foods are terrible. They do carry Blue, Wellness, and Castor and Pollux. Granted, pretty much everything else is junk.


Wasn't Wellness purchased by Proctor & Gamble? Maybe it was another company that purchased them, but the quality is not the same as it was several years ago in my opinion. Granted, it is still better than the majority of other foods available at Petsmart. The Blue Wilderness variety is pretty good, my Petsmarts don't carry the Wilderness one, only the regular kinds, maybe others do, though.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i feed dolce wellness small breeds mix, before i had him on the puppy mix


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

I feed my three Natural Balance and they love it!! Petco carries it


----------



## nycmike

I see a lot of people feeding foods with rosemary as an ingredient. How big of a deal is rosemary in the dog food?


----------



## Maltbabe

*Buffalo Blue*

My babies have been eating Buffalo Blue since they were 10 weeks old. The have done GREAT with this food and I also integrate some home cooked food like: sweet potatoes, carrots, green beans chicken breast of tilapia fillet. 

Once a week; Salmon and sweet potatoes. As a snack I give raw carrots and 2X a week or so, toast and peanut butter.


----------



## 08chrissy08

LJSquishy said:


> Wasn't Wellness purchased by Proctor & Gamble? Maybe it was another company that purchased them, but the quality is not the same as it was several years ago in my opinion. Granted, it is still better than the majority of other foods available at Petsmart. The Blue Wilderness variety is pretty good, my Petsmarts don't carry the Wilderness one, only the regular kinds, maybe others do, though.



Yes, some locations carry the wildnerness now. I think that was a fairly recent addition.


----------

